# 03 Alt Steering Wheel Remote !!!!Help!!!!



## Peakracing (Sep 14, 2003)

*Problem:* the odometer controls no longer function due to the fact that the factory radio houses the remote control switches. Once an aftermarket radio is installed the steering remote remote fails to function.

*Question:* Is there a quick fix that has been proven?


Peakracing


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

This should help:
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32584&highlight=Steering+Wheel


----------



## Peakracing (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks for the quick response but this will not rectify the situation. The PAC adaptor only allows you to use the volume and station controls on an aftermarket receiver. I want to be able to use the mode button to use to tripcomputer. (Milage A, Mileage B, DTE, etc...) Altough, I did learn how I am going to ruin my 4 gauge power wire through the firewall. (Sweet!)


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad I was able to help...(sort of!)


----------



## cybersax (Jul 14, 2004)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Glad I was able to help...(sort of!)


Peak,

You ever find a solution to that remote problem? I'm probably going to get a new Alpine stereo to work with my iPod, and I don't want to lose that trip computer.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Peakracing said:


> The PAC adaptor only allows you to use the volume and station controls on an aftermarket receiver.


  The first post in the thread above stated


> And the trip button still works too.


----------



## cybersax (Jul 14, 2004)

dkocur said:


> The first post in the thread above stated


Found the thread. Hope it works on the 2005 as well as the 2002-04 models.


----------



## Hallacres (May 24, 2004)

cybersax said:


> Found the thread. Hope it works on the 2005 as well as the 2002-04 models.


so, am I correct to ASS*u*ME that button/stick on the screen itself is only on the '04's??? What I mean is that it has another control that is on the instrument panel.


----------

